# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  اعلان مهم لطلاب مادة التدريب القانوني خاص بامتحان الميد ترم

## د.شيماء عطاالله

طلابي الأعزاء 

موعد امتحان الميد ترم سيكون بإذن الله يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 24 أبريل 

أما الموضوعات محل الامتحان ستكون عن الأدلة الجنائية والبصمة الوراثية d.n.a

خالص دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------

